# Cleaning Supplies!



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

What do you use to clean your stuff with?
Do you use trusted brand names or create your own solutions?
Do you have any tips you’d like to share with us?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

I don't create my own cleaning stuff, I'm too lazy to be faffed with all of that tbh..I buy brand name cleaning stuff!!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> .I buy brand name cleaning stuff!!


Thank  you! Are your brand names the same ones we have here?

Windex for window?
Clorox Bleach?
Ajax as a grit cleaner?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2019)

*I only use brand name cleaning supplies. I would never be able to clean with making my own cleaning supplies.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

We used to use Ajax and Vim  when I was a kid, not sure if it's still available here now.. 

We use Windolene ( which is probably the same as windex)..for cleaning windows..

Use Domestos Bleach ...

Dettol Disinfectant... 

Brillo soap scourers..

Flash all purpose cleaner...

..but there'sa myriad of cleaning makes out there including the supermarkets own brands..


----------



## Patio Life (Oct 5, 2019)

I use name brand cleaning supplies. Just seem to work better.
Now what I really want is a robot that will clean the entire house.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2019)

I've been trying to narrow it down to a couple of TNT potions without much success.

I use Tide pods for laundry, Dawn dish soap, Scrubbing Bubbles in the shower, $tore bleach and dish soap in the toilet, Swiffer pads on the kitchen and bathroom floors, Pledge on the wooden surfaces and Windex on glass, etc...

When I think back my grandmother used a damp rag elbow grease and ammonia or vinegar to clean just about anything that didn't move.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> I use name brand cleaning supplies. Just seem to work better.
> Now what I really want is a robot that will clean the entire house.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've been trying to narrow it down to a couple of TNT potions without much success.
> 
> I use Tide pods for laundry, Dawn dish soap, Scrubbing Bubbles in the shower, $tore bleach and dish soap in the toilet, Swiffer pads on the kitchen and bathroom floors, Pledge on the wooden surfaces and Windex on glass, etc...
> 
> When I think back my grandmother used a damp rag elbow grease and ammonia or vinegar to clean just about anything that didn't move.


 I use Pledge for the wood too....

I use Fairy Liquid for dish soap..

Any laundry soap tbh..I used to always use Ariel, or Daz..but now I find even most store bought laundry soap is just as good as the more well known brands  ( we used to ave Tide when I was a kid but I don't think it's available any more in this country)


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 5, 2019)

Whatever is on sale


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 5, 2019)

CLOROX "Cleaning Bleach" is NOT for sanitization or disinfection." Those two things are for regular bleach. I did not know that until I read the fine print on the bottle this morning. I bought it because I don't like the smell of bleach.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2019)

Great topic, Keesha!  

I'm not generally one who insists on brand names but after trying numerous off-brands, cleaning supplies have become an exception:
Dawn is my go to for dishes.  
I mix Dawn half and half with Soilove, a laundry spot lifter from the 99 cent only store. The combo works great. 
ALL brand unscented laundry soap, though I'm on the hunt for something better
Softscrub or Comet Soft Cleanser cleaner for my sinks (learned the hard way to not use the canned grit cleansers)
I use bleach very rarely, like for mold/mildew in the shower or stains in my sink that are too stubborn for the Softscrub, .  
Windex for windows and mirrors (have tried the off-brands but returned to Windex)
Comet for a grit cleaner
Murphy's Oil for furniture
I bought a wonderful mop about 15 years ago when it was being hawked at the County Fair. My kids are also believers and have the same kind. StarFiber. After mopping (I use plain water only), the microfiber cleaning pads go right in the washer. Hang to dry. I also have a mop for the RV. No disposable swiffer cloths for this gal. 

p.s. @fmdog44: I never noticed Clorox specifying "cleaning bleach" - thanks for the head's up. 
p.p.s. @Aunt Bea: It never occurred to me to use dish soap in the toilet. Will give it a whirl (pun intended).


----------



## Judycat (Oct 5, 2019)

A little Dawn+clear ammonia mixed with water in a bucket for windows. Can be used as an all surface cleaner too. Use some Mr. Clean + distilled water in a spray bottle for counter tops and the stove. Don't particularly like the vinegar to clean anything, but some people swear by it. Don't have any tips. Use a wet rag to wipe on and use a dry one to wipe off.  It's cleaning, try to get as much dirt off as you can.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 5, 2019)

I use Murphy's Oil Soap to clean my furniture
Comet to clean the sinks in my kitchen&bathroom,sometimes use Mr Clean pads
Dawn liquid to wash the few dishes that I use
Windex or dollar store brand to do clean the windows 
I use laundry detergent Tide that has h.e on the bottle otherwise our washing machines won't work


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 5, 2019)

I am going to try a homemade carpet cleaner in a day or so. Here's the formula: 2 cup baking soda>1/2 cup corn starch>1/2 cup corn meal> let set a min. two hours to overnight then vacuum.


----------



## jujube (Oct 5, 2019)

Ammonia or chlorine bleach.  All I need.  Just NOT together, please.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 5, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> I use name brand cleaning supplies. Just seem to work better.
> Now what I really want is a robot that will clean the entire house.


do you want a generic robot or a brand name


----------



## Pecos (Oct 5, 2019)

I am sure that we have a full array of cleaning agents around here somewhere, but my wife has a particular passion for vinegar and uses it for nearly everything including the washing machine, the shower, you name it.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 5, 2019)

Use a lot of products from Dollar Tree,  Since I am not out working physically like I used to, I find that they work just as well as the name brands.  If I had a family or husband that worked or played outside I would probably use some of the name brands again.


----------



## toffee (Oct 6, 2019)

I use trusted products I can trust - bit fussy with cleaning stuff ' well known brands -if no good I try another '


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I am going to try a homemade carpet cleaner in a day or so. Here's the formula: 2 cup baking soda>1/2 cup corn starch>1/2 cup corn meal> let set a min. two hours to overnight then vacuum.


Please report back, FM.  The commercial sprinkle-ons are much too heavily scented for me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 6, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Please report back, FM.  The commercial sprinkle-ons are much too heavily scented for me.


The recipe I gave said to add some herbs to create a scent but I don't kneed a carpet that smells nice so I omitted them.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 6, 2019)

I used to use tide or gain HE pods but now I use Method laundry soap and dryer sheets in beach sage scent 

For cleaning floors I either use Murphy’s oil soap or Method grapefruit leather 

For windows I use Allen’s Cleaning Vinegar with Lemon 

For bathroom - Method  eucalyptus mint cleaner and spearmint toilet cleaner 

Dish soap is usually Dawn but I’m trying this Method clementine scent 

For quick cleaning I use Method grapefruit cleaning wipes - car, purse, etc.,

Comet grit cleaner for scrubbing 

Note: prefer products made from natural sources that smell nice. Started to discover that harsh chemical cleaners were affecting me negatively which is why I’ve replaced most of products . 
The natural scents are so pleasant. After cleaning it’s like Aroma therapy. It’s new so I’m not sure how many have tried it. 

Plus I have to figure out what is causing my laundry to get chunks of mineral deposits stuck to it 

Plus I guess perhaps I’m frivolous  but I love the pretty colours too


----------



## Keesha (Oct 6, 2019)

Does anyone know how to get oil stains out of t shirts, I assume are cotton. Also, can i get these stains out if the clothes have already been washed meaning old stains. It’s seems I’m forever ruining nice t shirts and I want to learn how to clean them better. 

Do you spray them before washing them?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Does anyone know how to get oil stains out of t shirts, I assume are cotton. Also, can i get these stains out if the clothes have already been washed meaning old stains. It’s seems I’m forever ruining nice t shirts and I want to learn how to clean them better.
> 
> Do you spray them before washing them?


I put a little squirt of Dawn on the spot and let it sit for about 5 minutes before starting the washing machine.  If it's good enough to remove oil from bird wings after an oil spill, I figure it's good enough on my spotted tee shirts.  Sometimes I have to repeat the process a second time, but have found this to be pretty effective.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 6, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I put a little squirt of Dawn on the spot and let it sit for about 5 minutes before starting the washing machine.  If it's good enough to remove oil from bird wings after an oil spill, I figure it's good enough on my spotted tee shirts.  Sometimes I have to repeat the process a second time, but have found this to be pretty effective.


That’s it?
That’s seems too easy. 
Thanks so much Starsong.
 I’ll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 6, 2019)

I wonder how many people using Dawn are using it because of that commercial of it cleaning the ducks from the oil spill. It was moving and the type of commercial that stuck with you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2019)

In the past I've made cleaning solutions in a more natural way, last time I started doing that was when my dog was a puppy and I didn't want a lot of chemicals on the floor.  I used things like a white vinegar or lemon juice mixture to clean the kitchen and bathroom floors.

Now I use store brands like Lysol Clean & Fresh Tangerine Mango, use that for floors, woodwork, etc.  I use Windex for mirrors and windows, honestly haven't found anything that works better and leaves less streaks.  For toilets I use Ajax or Clorox bleach.  I clean the charcoal BBQ grill with a brillo pad.

Last thing my cat knocked over on the sand colored carpet was my morning coffee that has a spoonful of coconut oil in it, was hard to clean up.  I blotted well with paper towels and cold water at first, then I went over and gently blotted again with a mix of seltzer water and white vinegar.  When that was completely dry, at least a day later, I vacuumed and sprinkled the area with baking soda, rubbed that in with a dry brush and let it sit for hours, then vacuumed.  Came out pretty well for a home cleaning.

I like to use Mr. Clean Magic Erasers on walls and woodwork, they are pricey though and fall apart quickly.  I just did my whitish kitchen floor today with one, going over each area with the mop and Lysol mixture.  Every now and then before vacuuming, I use Arm & Hammer Pet Fresh carpet powder deodorizer, I use it lightly though so the scent isn't too strong.

Like StarSong, I squirt some Dawn on oily spots and just hope for the best, sometimes they disappear and sometimes not.  For laundry I buy more natural environmentally friendly, fragrance free detergents.  For wood furniture dusting I use something like Pledge or Orange Glo (oil).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I wonder how many people using Dawn are using it because of that commercial of it cleaning the ducks from the oil spill. It was moving and the type of commercial that stuck with you.


That commercial did move me emotionally, but I use Dawn because I've tried Palmolive and so many other brands, including natural ones, and nothing gets greasy dishes and pans cleaner than the Dawn.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 6, 2019)

*I do not usually creat my own, except for mixing vinegar and water for some cleaning tasks.
I agree with using Dawn for oil stains. I use the spray furniture polish for the dusting.  The only laundry soap I use is Arm & Hammer.  My skin gets rather sensitive, and Rick's was worse.  That one, seemed to work the best for both of us.   Plus, when he was still working, I liked getting the detergent with the Oxy clean deodorizer.
I have seen the Method cleaning supplies @Keesha  and always wondered about them. So, I guess you like them?  I will have to look into them.  *


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 6, 2019)

My daughter owns and operates a very successful house cleaning company, in Austin. She was on TV, where she discussed the all-natural products her company uses on the job. I found them to be expensive, and about the same as the cleaners I buy at the grocery store, in their effectiveness. In truth, they're better for the environment and one's health, but I've stuck with my old cleaning stuff. 

I use a bleach-based counter spray, Mr. Clean on the floors, Windex on the windows, Ajax dish soap. I found Dawn to be too concentrated, for my use. Even a tiny bit, in water, seemed to stay on my dishes, despite several rinses.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 6, 2019)

I really appreciate this thread on cleaning supplies Keesha.  It's given me a whole lot of good ideas.  I need to  change some of the things I've been using like bleach spray for the bathroom.  I have always liked Scrubbing Bubbles and someone mentioned that here.  Going to get some.


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 6, 2019)

Because my primary objective in cleaning is to eliminate as many germs as possible, I mostly use bleach.  I have a spray bottle with a bleach/water mix.  In the kitchen, I spray the sink and then add a small squirt of Dawn and scrub it with a dish brush.  I spray some mixture on a cloth and wipe down all the door knobs and the back of chairs, wipe the phones and remotes to the TV.  Spray on kitchen counters and faucet handles, wipe off refrigerator doors, toaster, microwave, dishwasher, etc. Spray wipe the kitchen table couple times a day. I've read that when using bleach on surfaces, it works better against germs if allowed to dry on its own - don't know. For floors I mostly use 409 but use the spray bleach in the bathrooms.  Looking for a good floor wax. The tile floors are over 50 years old and they need a shine. Glass can be cleaned with vinegar/water mix which I use for house and car. Laundry is odor free store brand in a large tub (powder) with dryer sheets in clothes with nylon. Pillows I wash gentle cycle then put in dryer with 3 tennis balls and set on low. Just thought I'd throw that hint in.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 6, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> In the past I've made cleaning solutions in a more natural way, last time I started doing that was when my dog was a puppy and I didn't want a lot of chemicals on the floor.  I used things like a white vinegar or lemon juice mixture to clean the kitchen and bathroom floors.
> 
> Now I use store brands like Lysol Clean & Fresh Tangerine Mango, use that for floors, woodwork, etc.  I use Windex for mirrors and windows, honestly haven't found anything that works better and leaves less streaks.  For toilets I use Ajax or Clorox bleach.  I clean the charcoal BBQ grill with a brillo pad.
> 
> ...


I use rug shampoo and a wet vac on rugs.
Works great. Easier than blotting.
I can't find ammonia anymore. None of the chain stores seem to carry it. Great cleanser for floors.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 6, 2019)

@Camper6 Do you have dollar stores up there? Or are they a U.S. thing?  I have seen ammonia in ours.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I do not usually creat my own, except for mixing vinegar and water for some cleaning tasks.
> I agree with using Dawn for oil stains. I use the spray furniture polish for the dusting.  The only laundry soap I use is Arm & Hammer.  My skin gets rather sensitive, and Rick's was worse.  That one, seemed to work the best for both of us.   Plus, when he was still working, I liked getting the detergent with the Oxy clean deodorizer.
> I have seen the Method cleaning supplies @Keesha  and always wondered about them. So, I guess you like them?  I will have to look into them.  *



I like Oxy clean too. It works well with other things. 
Sometimes I make my own cleaning products using vinegar, baking soda and essential oils but lately I’m really liking these method cleaners. They do work very well but the scents they use are so enjoyable. I love the scent they leave. It makes cleaning  more enjoyable.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh yes; Orange Oil. I like using that too. I’m not a fan on using ammonia. I can’t stand the smell of it but know it works well.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 7, 2019)

I use vinegar a lot in the kitchen. Love Clorox wipes (must be the name brand, generic doesn't cut it for me) for a final wipe of the counters, and in the bathroom. Tide Pods for the laundry. Swiffer and/or a microfiber cloth for dusting.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2019)

Danger warnings, on the use and storage of Bleach:

"Despite claims that it’s extremely safe when used properly, bleach continues to be the subject of research for its potential impact on respiratory health, particularly in children."

"In addition, one of the most sinister dangers of bleach involves what happens when you mix it (on purpose or without realizing it) with other household chemicals."

_"BuzzFeed_ i*ncludes three toxic bleach combinations on a list of common products never to mix, warning readers about what happens when bleach comes into contact with vinegar, ammonia or rubbing alcohol."


https://draxe.com/health/dangers-of-bleach/
*


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 7, 2019)

*Mixing toxic things can have devastating results for sure. We need to remember to use them in a safe way with proper ventilation.
When I was young, I was outside when suddenly my mom came running out, breathing heavily and sat on front steps. Turns out, she was cleaning the bathroom and decided to mix bleach and ammonia to disinfect better. Fumes got to her. I made her stay outside and went back in and opened a bunch of windows.
Scary for both of us.*


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Mixing toxic things can have devastating results for sure. We need to remember to use them in a safe way with proper ventilation.
> When I was young, I was outside when suddenly my mom came running out, breathing heavily and sat on front steps. Turns out, she was cleaning the bathroom and decided to mix bleach and ammonia to disinfect better. Fumes got to her. I made her stay outside and went back in and opened a bunch of windows.
> Scary for both of us.*



Exactly. These two mixed together is dangerous which is why I added a laughing face when jujube said she only used bleach and ammonia but please not together. It’s deadly. Good point worth mentioning Marie.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 7, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I put a little squirt of Dawn on the spot and let it sit for about 5 minutes before starting the washing machine.  If it's good enough to remove oil from bird wings after an oil spill, I figure it's good enough on my spotted tee shirts.  Sometimes I have to repeat the process a second time, but have found this to be pretty effective.


Dawn rocks...we just scrubbed our big pool deck with it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Dawn rocks...we just scrubbed our big pool deck with it.


Many other uses..
.
>>>CLICK HERE<<<


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Many other uses..
> .
> >>>CLICK HERE<<<


What a GREAT link Ken. 
Thanks!


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2019)

I probably haven't had ammonia in my house for 20 years (other than what's contained in Windex).  

Agreed that Dawn rocks. I won't buy other brands with the single exception of a bottle of Palmolive clear dish soap that I bought about 10 years ago for stubborn stains on carpet and other places where removing the "Dawn blue" would be a task in and of itself.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Many other uses..
> .
> >>>CLICK HERE<<<



Great link, for sure. 

I knew about the hair dye because my DIL is a stylist - she told me that's what her salon uses. LOL Wash it about 10 times in a row to strip out some of the color. I needed to do this and found it worked pretty well. Didn't strip as much as I'd hoped for, but definitely toned it down. For the next week, every time I washed my hair I did it twice with Dawn, then conditioned. By the end of that week my hair color was where it should have been. 

Have intuitively tried many of these other tricks, but many are new to me. 

Speaking of tricks, how about if we start a thread about household hints and tricks, *but only ones we've tried ourselves?* Do you think that would be worthwhile?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Great link, for sure.
> Speaking of tricks, how about if we start a thread about household hints and tricks, *but only ones we've tried ourselves?* Do you think that would be worthwhile?


Great idea....Start a Thread in the home forum..


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 7, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> @Camper6 Do you have dollar stores up there? Or are they a U.S. thing?  I have seen ammonia in ours.


I have checked the dollar stores as well.  Only bleach and vinegar.
I'm starting to think Ammonia might be a restricted product now because the fumes are dangerous.
There is a chemical supply house in town and even they don't carry it.
It's an excellent product for removing grease from an oven as well.
Just leave a dish of it overnight in the oven.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2019)

I can only talk about some of the products that I use.  for many years I have used TSP to clean outdoor wood, before painting.  In recent years, it has been deemed too toxic, so before my old box was used up, I found Sunny side TSP Substitute.  Its a powder, without the phosphate.  I have yet to try it, as I am still working to use up the old stuff.



I have been using Glass wax Christmas Stencils for many years, and last year our can of Glass wax dried up.  Never used it to clean windows (Windex).  Can't seem to find it anywhere (the can says "Vanishing Action".... I guess it vanished) , so I drafted an old friend from my Army days, to take over the job.  I've learned that Brasso can be used on glass, so I will try it on the stencils, using a sponge.

 

I guess the secret is that when you find an old favorite, stock up big time, to be sure you don't run out.


----------



## digitaltimecapsule (Oct 7, 2019)

I found that a great way to clean things is to buy a large, bulk gallon of dish soap, then put a solution of the soap and water into a small spray bottle (like an eyeglass solution squirter). It makes the dish soap dispense the perfect amount for washing hands, going directly onto a sponge or dish, and it makes the soap last forever!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 7, 2019)

I see a lot of money here being spent on the many different household cleaning products. You don't need to buy so many different products. Mr. Clean or Spic N Span type cleaners will work on most house cleaning chores and the cost is drastically less than all the "Specialty" cleaners. I buy some spray bottles and fill them with typically one tablespoon of the cleaners to a quart of water and it lasts forever.  For grease type cleaning there are those cleaners like Greased Lightning or 409, Fantastik, etc. The same holds true with laundry detergents. Unless the items are heavily scooted or greased you don't need to add the amount of detergent recommended and you don't need all the BS cleaning additives and you don't need to wash in anything other than cold water.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 7, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Does anyone know how to get oil stains out of t shirts, I assume are cotton. Also, can i get these stains out if the clothes have already been washed meaning old stains. It’s seems I’m forever ruining nice t shirts and I want to learn how to clean them better.
> 
> Do you spray them before washing them?


Most important is to get at it ASAP. Use a spot cleaner on it before you wash. If (or when) I drip on a shirt I stop right then and apply the spot cleaner or soap on the stain then apply water and scrub. If you wait then eventually wash it will not come out in most cases.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 7, 2019)

I make my own cleaning products and try to use them as much as I can.  Some of my solutions are:
1. vinegar and water.  (yes everyone uses this).  Really it's one of the cheapest and best working solutions out there.  I use nothing else for windows.

2. borax, water and some type of essential oil - lemon, orange, tea tree, etc.  Good for the counters and sinks in my bathroom, top and outside of my toilets.  If you use tea tree it is an antiseptic.  Put it in a spray bottle and shake it up.

3. I sprinkle borax in my toilet bowl, let it sit a while and scrub.  Works just as well as the toilet cleaners.

4.  jojoba oil to polish wooden furniture.  I use Murphy's oil soap to clean and jojoba to polish up.  I can't use the spray furniture polish as it get into my lungs and I just keep coughing.

5.  This isn't a cleaning product, but I love the way it works.  It's a deodorant.  Mix cornstarch, baking soda and a drop or 3 of essential oil, mix it up and put it in a spice jar with a shaker top.  Pat it on underarms.  One of the best I've ever used.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 7, 2019)

I use Bar Keepers Friend instead of Comet, not as harsh
I make my own window cleaning with water and white vinegar (equal water, equal vinegar, 1 tsp Dawn dishwash)
Dawn dishwash
I never clean my shower, right after shower I dry myself and then use the towel to wipe the walls and floor of my shower, done that for 14 years
I use Canada Dry club soda for any pet accidents
Liquid Tide for laundry


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)

Dawn
Cascade
Cheap laundry detergent. I'm not outside in the garden anymore; clothes aren't that dirty.
Store brand window cleaner works for me.
Liquid kitchen and bath cleaners only, no Comet or any abrasives.

Resolve for occasional bad stains.

Edit to add, altho'- mildly abrasive, Cameo polishing cleanser is the best for stainless steel sinks.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Most important is to get at it ASAP. Use a spot cleaner on it before you wash. If (or when) I drip on a shirt I stop right then and apply the spot cleaner or soap on the stain then apply water and scrub. If you wait then eventually wash it will not come out in most cases.


Thanks fmdog. I think my main problem is that I’m too lazy when it comes to laundry and need to step it up some. 

I’ve watched talk shows that showed how to get out old stains and I took notes but lost them but the smartest thing to do is not to let them get that dirty to begin with.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 7, 2019)

I use Resolve Max for oil stains on clothes. Spray and leave a few minutes and wash in cold water with ECO washing soap. Most of the time it comes out and do asap. I will try a second time and if spot not out then I chuck the clothes.

I have used Method dish soap (clementine) and it is great by my hubby does the dishes sometimes and he hates the bottle type. 

Keesha: Tub: Pour two cups of vinegar or lemon juice into the tub, and run the *washing machine* through a complete cycle on the longest, hottest setting to *remove* odors, *stains*, and detergent *build-up*. If you have *hard water*, the acid in the vinegar or lemon juice will also help to *remove mineral deposits*. 

Good luck


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks Iris. I will try both of your suggestions. 
I do use vinegar in the machine as well as special packages made to clean washing machines but I’ve never added lemon juice. I’m up for trying anything though.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

We have solid wood floors and I use one of those cleaners where I can add my own cleaner and wash the pads in the machine. I really like this method since it doesn’t use to much liquid on the wood yet cleans it.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 7, 2019)

Jubilee ... kitchen grease on about anything, wood and metal throughout the house...its a "one stop shop", has been for years!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

Looking into Jubilee, it’s discontinued and they won’t share the ingredients but the reviews sound good. 

Thanks. It’s not something I’m familiar with.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Jubilee ... kitchen grease on about anything, wood and metal throughout the house...its a "one stop shop", has been for years!
> 
> View attachment 77805


Hard to believe that people actually used it to wax the appliances.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 7, 2019)

For floors, I use some ammonia in a bucket of water.  The ammonia evaporates and leaves no residue.  For sinks, I use CLR in a spray bottle.  It dissolves hard water deposits and rinses away easily.  For the shower I spray a 50/50 mix of dawn and vinegar, let it sit about 30 minutes and go over it with a 3M abrasive pad.  For grease on the stove, nothing beats 409.  We use All or Tide for the wash.

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Jubilee ... kitchen grease on about anything, wood and metal throughout the house...its a "one stop shop", has been for years!
> 
> View attachment 77805


oh my! My mom used that. It smelled good


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2019)

How to Clean a Microwave With a Lemon (LINK)


----------



## Liberty (Oct 8, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Looking into Jubilee, it’s discontinued and they won’t share the ingredients but the reviews sound good.
> 
> Thanks. It’s not something I’m familiar with.


You can still buy Jubilee.  Its on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Jubilee-Kitc...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583520382708114&psc=1


----------



## Liberty (Oct 8, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Hard to believe that people actually used it to wax the appliances.


My mother in law had what they call a "Youngstown Kitchen", which was painted stainless steel, I think.  It was really popular in the Ohio area in the 50's.  I use Jubilee on my appliances, and Corian countertop -it works great and doesn't leave a waxy buildup but sure gets rid of the pesky hard to remove greases.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Oct 8, 2019)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 77828View attachment 77829


Yep, that sure looks like it.  The cabinet doors did seem to make  a metal sound when they were closed, remember that.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yep, that sure looks like it.  The cabinet doors did seem to make  a metal sound when they were closed, remember that.


It looks like something from the jetson family era.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 8, 2019)

My grandmother had just the sink unit in her kitchen and I remember that we had to leave the cabinet doors open to keep the pipes from freezing on bitterly cold nights.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 8, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> My grandmother had just the sink unit in her kitchen and I remember that we had to leave the cabinet doors open to keep the pipes from freezing on bitterly cold nights.


Wow, that's wild.  Guess they were a very popular kitchen design style. Bet a lot of them were in the old Mid century homes.

We had installed a gigantic center island long before they became popular on HGTV.  Its a very good design concept.  Seems like something that could have been incorporated with those flashy old white kitchen designs.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 8, 2019)

Green Works all purpose cleaner.  Ants hate it if that's a problem.
Isopropyl alcohol for glass.  Our Dollar General has 50% spray bottles.
Warm water, vinegar and essential oils for mopping
Dawn dish detergent (can mix with water, vinegar and baking soda for a pretty powerful cleaner)
Walmart equivalent scrubbing bubbles spray for toilet
Swiffer duster
Generic brand beach after handling raw chicken etc
ECOS lavender laundry soap


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice list Annie. 
I often make up my own cleaners but got lazy and decided to spoil myself and I’m still glad I did. 

The scents themselves make my day but the ideas  in this thread have brought new possibilities in mind. 

With making your own cleaners, you get to decide what’s in your cleaner. This I really like especially with having the three pets. 

Natural products are favourable here so Green Works is one I use as well as that ECOS laundry soap. We have a nice one at our local Costco that’s magnolia and lily. It’s really nice.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 8, 2019)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 77828View attachment 77829



Now they're going back to the white kitchens, with either white appliances or stainless steel.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> Now they're going back to the white kitchens, with either white appliances or stainless steel.


I never stopped loving white kitchens!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 8, 2019)

I recall when I was broke in college buying this off brand pink dish washing soap. It was good for about five minutes then all bubbles were gone and it cleaned nothing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 8, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Hard to believe that people actually used it to wax the appliances.


The Sean Penn video is better. It comes from series called "Between The Ferns" many are worth watching


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Please report back, FM.  The commercial sprinkle-ons are much too heavily scented for me.


It did not remove the dirt in the heavy traffic area but it did make a slight difference. I will use the leftover mixture on the same area. I have enough for two more applications. I am going to but the Arm & Hammer carpet powder next if need be.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Oct 10, 2019)

I’ll have to ask my maids what they use........






oh, sorry I was dreaming.... or fantasizing.  1/3 white vinegar and 2/3 water works for just about anything.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2019)

A few products I buy, because I like the name.....
Goof Off is one of them.  I had a buddy who was retiring after many years traveling, away from his family on business.  I gave him a bottle, for his time ahead to just Goof Off!  They have a whole line of products of different strengths, for different applications.....or you could just Goof Off!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 11, 2019)

digitaltimecapsule said:


> I found that a great way to clean things is to buy a large, bulk gallon of dish soap, then put a solution of the soap and water into a small spray bottle (like an eyeglass solution squirter). It makes the dish soap dispense the perfect amount for washing hands, going directly onto a sponge or dish, and it makes the soap last forever!


I do the same thing and I have a separate sprayer in the bathroom.  I add bleach to it and it works great on the toilet bowl.
Washing dishes by hand?  It doesn't matter what brand of dish soap you use if you let the dishes soak in hot water.  Everything comes off easily.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Oct 11, 2019)

Keesha said:


> What do you use to clean your stuff with?
> Do you use trusted brand names or create your own solutions?
> Do you have any tips you’d like to share with us?


We use cleaning vinegar and bleach for virtually everything. Simple Green on ceramic. We have not used 'harsh chemicals' for decades.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2019)

Peroxide for the shower spray it down let it set for an hour or over night then rinse.

Way better for mold than clorox....

I got more but I keep getting interrupted I'll be back.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 18, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> They have a whole line of products of different strengths, for different applications.....or you could just Goof Off!
> View attachment 77974



You are certainly unique Meanderer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2019)

Wait for it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 30, 2021)

Pine-Sol (the original formula) was my go-to household cleaner for decades, until they discounted making it with real pine nut oil.

My standard go-to household cleaner now is Lysol Power & Fresh (Orange). Love the scent.

Have always kept a bottle of ammonia handy for tough jobs such as stripping wax off floors, scrubbing grease off walls, whatever have you. For really tough jobs I'll sock a cloth in a little bit of straight ammonia and go to work on whatever it is that I was clean.

When it comes to true disinfecting I like household bleach (Javex or Clorox brand). I love treating my dishcloth to a bleach soaking the night before. A splash of bleach in one of the kitchen sink basins, a little water, let cloth soak all night, rinse and wring in the morning.

Regular household vinegar is another friend of mine. I descale the water kettle twice yearly of hard water buildup with a few vinegar treatments. Half a cup of vinegar inside the kettle, top off with water, bring to a boil, repeat.

Back in the day when my kids were in diapers I used to launder their diapers regularly with vinegar (once or twice monthly). Washed the diapers normally in hot water with detergent and bleach, then on the last fill cycle I'd add a cup of vinegar to the load. Not only did the vinegar help soften the diapers, but adding vinegar to the final wash cycle removed any detergent buildup in the diapers while at the same time helping balance the pH level in the fabric, which helped to reduce the occurrence of diaper rash and diaper irritation.

For stinky rubber pants nothing beat the old original Pine-Sol. I used to fill my laundry utility sink with a little warm water, a splash of Pine-Sol, let rubber pants soak for an hour or two, rinse (by-hand), pin on the clothesline to dry.

Shout stain remover, another favourite of mine. For stubborn stains, soak and rub the stain gently, let sit for an hour before laundering, overnight for serious stains.

I used to go through a bottle of Shout every 6-8 weeks when my kids were at the baby stage. Mealtime stains on t-shirts, sleepers, pyjamas... Shout, kept all looking clean and fresh and stain-free.

Speaking of cloth diapers, nothing got stains out better than hanging them on the clothesline on a sunny day. Amazing how bleaching the sun is when it comes to staining on whites, not to mention natural sunlight kills germs and bacteria.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 30, 2021)

I second what Aunt Marg said.  I did the same as her. Loved Pine Sol too.  I keep bleach in the laundry room and the bathrooms.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Pine-Sol (the original formula) was my go-to household cleaner for decades, until they discounted making it with real pine nut oil.
> 
> My standard go-to household cleaner now is Lysol Power & Fresh (Orange). Love the scent.
> 
> ...


Ammonia is something I could never handle. After moving into this house there was a spray bottle of ammonia that I used accidentally. That’s scary stuff.

Pine -sol is nice. It works well and leaves a wonder clean scent. Vinegar is a good staple cleaner.

Completely agree about the power of the sun for disinfecting. To clean algae off the amethyst rocks from our aquarium we left them out in the sun and it bleached the algae off.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Ammonia is something I could never handle. After moving into this house there was a spray bottle of ammonia that I used accidentally. That’s scary stuff.
> 
> Pine -sol is nice. It works well and leaves a wonder clean scent. Vinegar is a good staple cleaner.
> 
> Completely agree about the power of the sun for disinfecting. To clean algae off the amethyst rocks from our aquarium we left them out in the sun and it bleached the algae off.


Care definitely needs to be exercised when using ammonia, but it's sure been a godsend to me over the years. Eats grease, oil, and stubborn stains off painted walls with little effort.

I miss the old original formula Pine-Sol so much. I tried the new version and the scent turned me off. Haven't bought it since.

Wow, I would have never guessed the success you enjoyed with the aquarium rocks placed in the sun!

One trick I overlooked mentioning in my previous post, for darkened areas on bathroom tub/shower tile, mix a little bleach and baking soda together to form a sticky paste, then smear on the area in question liberally, let sit overnight if you can, rinse away in the morning. Amazing results!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 4, 2021)

White vinegar straight or mixed 50/50 with distilled water on everything but grease & oil (Fantastik for those two). For glass 1/3 white vinegar, isopropyl and distilled water.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> White vinegar straight or mixed 50/50 with distilled water on everything but grease & oil (Fantastik for those two). For glass 1/3 white vinegar, isopropyl and distilled water.


Do they still make Fantastik?  I've used that a lot way in the past and it works good on grime.  
Formula 409 is good for tough gook too.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Care definitely needs to be exercised when using ammonia, but it's sure been a godsend to me over the years. Eats grease, oil, and stubborn stains off painted walls with little effort.
> 
> I miss the old original formula Pine-Sol so much. I tried the new version and the scent turned me off. Haven't bought it since.
> 
> ...


Good tip. I love the smell of that floor wax that was was needed on hardwood floors in the ‘60’s.
My tip is never, ever mix ammonia and bleach together. Deadly stuff.
Baking soda is another very versatile substance.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Good tip. I love the smell of that floor wax was was needed on hardwood floors in the ‘60’s.
> My tip is never, ever mix ammonia and bleach together. Deadly stuff.
> Baking soda is another very versatile substance.


When hubby and I first got married, I used to use Mop-n-Glo on the kitchen floor once a week. It was the highlight of homemaking for me, standing back and admiring the shine when I was done. 

Yes, no mixing of household cleaners. Deadly is right.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2021)

Even worse.... ammonia and vinegar.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Even worse.... ammonia and vinegar.


I wasn't aware of that deadly combination.


----------

